

How to be an Angel Investor...and make money (Don Dodge) - jmillerinc
http://dondodge.typepad.com/the_next_big_thing/2010/06/how-to-be-an-angel-investorand-make-money.html

======
ojbyrne
Philip Greenspun supplies his own (non-PollyAnna) perspective:
[http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2010/06/01/boston-
angel-i...](http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2010/06/01/boston-angel-
investors/)

